# Dish Network Fact Blast update



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Sadoun posted this DISH's Fact Blast today over at his Forum

C/P:

http://www.sadoun.net/forums/dish-network/5862-dish-network-fact-blast-update-1-2-a.html

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dish Network Fact Blast update 1/2

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Customer Promotional Offers - Reminder
• $100 Back Offer and/or $100 HD Bonus Offer -Customers can benefit from the promotional offers for which they may be eligible.
o Helpful Hints for Customers
- Participating subscribers must fully and correctly complete and submit the designated redemption form to be eligible to receive monthly credits, along with subscribing to qualifying programming and qualifying promotions (please refer to Facts Blast 063006 for details).
- Customers must include their first billing statement with the redemption form when they mail it in.
.. If they do not include the first billing statement with the redemption form, customers will receive a letter explaining that they do not qualify for the promotional offer due to the absence of the billing statement; they do have the opportunity to resubmit the redemption form with the billing statements.
.. It may take approximately 10 business days before customers receive their first billing statement.
- It takes approximately 8-10 weeks from the time they mail in the redemption form and first billing statement until they receive any credits on their bill.
- Existing customers may participate in the $100 HD Bonus offer (but not the $100 Back offer) by upgrading to DishHD Bronze or higher.
- New customers participating in both the $100 HD Bonus and the enhanced $100 Back offer may complete and submit a single redemption form, which applies to both offers.
- Please note that the new HD Pak (which has been re-launched in Alaska/Hawaii/Puerto Rico/U.S. Virgin Islands only) is NOT considered qualifying programming under the $100 HD Bonus offer.
- The Redemption Form is available in a number of ways
.. Customers may download the redemption form from www.dishnetwork.com/100back
.. Customers receive information about the offer in their welcome kit, as well as directions for where to find the redemption form.
.. They may also call DISH and request that a redemption form be mailed to them if they do not have access to the Internet.

Programming
• NFL Network to Rolldown to AT60 - Effective July 13, 2006 - Good news for football fans! As of July 13, 2006, DISH Network customers who subscribe to AT60 will receive the NFL Network. Prior to this date, only customers subscribing to AT120 and higher received it.
o NFL Network
- Included in AT60 and higher - effective July 13, 2006
- Channel 154
- 110° orbital location
o NFL Network HD - Additionally, it was announced at Team Summit that effective June 9, 2006, customers who subscribe to DishHD Bronze and higher also receive NFL Network HD!
- Included in DishHD Bronze and higher - effective June 9, 2006
- Channel 9426
- 129°/61.5° orbital locations
o AT60 along with Local Networks (where available) Provides Football 7 Days a Week!
- Seven days of football a week with AT60 and a local network programming package (where available) for as little as $24.99/mo. for 10 months (AT60 at $19.99/mo. for 10 months if the subscriber is eligible for the $100 Back offer, and $5.00/mo. for locals where available).
.. Sunday - Sunday local football games on CBS, FOX and NBC
.. Monday - Monday Night Football on ESPN
.. Tuesday and Wednesday - Top game rebroadcasts on NFL Network
.. Thursday - Thursday Night Football on NFL Network
.. Friday - NFL Films: Game of the Week on NFL Network
.. Saturday - "New" Saturday Night Football on NFL Network
- Additional information:
.. 52 pre-season games on 24 nights in August 2006.
.. The eight live Thursday and Saturday night broadcasts begin Thanksgiving evening. NFL Network is the ONLY place to see these games.

o DISH Network and NFL Network Competitive Advantage
- Over 20 million U.S. households currently do not receive the NFL Network channel because their pay-TV provider does not carry it. See companies listed below that do not carry NFL Network programming and their subscriber numbers, which are based on Q1 2006 company quarterly earnings (with the exception of Bright House Networks whose subscriber number was taken from their web site at www.mybrighthouse.com):
.. Time Warner Cable - 11,039,000 subscribers
.. Charter - 5,914,000 subscribers
.. Bright House Networks - 2,000,000+ subscribers
.. Mediacom - 1,422,000 subscribers
.. Cablevision - 3,066,000 subscribers

• BabyFirstTV One Month Free - Promotional Offer - Effective July 10, 2006, through September 30, 2006 - BabyFirstTV is the nation's first and only channel dedicated to babies and toddlers, and supported by top child development experts.
o New and existing residential subscribers who purchase two months of BabyFirstTV programming may be eligible to receive a credit for $9.99 on their DISH Network billing statement, representing one month's cost for this a-la-carte TV channel, located on channel 126. Please note that annual BabyFirstTV subscribers may also be eligible for this offer.
- Customers who do not subscribe to minimum qualifying programming (DishFAMILY, AT60 or higher, DishHD Bronze or higher, DishLATINO or higher, or Great Wall TV Package) will be charged a $6.00/mo. Service Access Fee.
- Participating subscribers must fully and correctly complete and submit the designated redemption form to be eligible to receive the $9.99 credit on their billing statement, and must mail it along with billing statements indicating two consecutive months subscription to BabyFirstTV programming service.
- The redemption form must be postmarked no later than January 31, 2007; it may take up to 8-10 weeks for the $9.99 credit to show up on the customer's billing statement. For questions regarding the status of the customers redemption, or if the credit has not been received after 8-10 weeks, customers can call 1-877-261-2872.

Hot Topics.
• Chinese Programming Change - Sky Link TV will replace PTS in the Chinese Variety Pack - Effective July 15, 2006
o Effective July 15, 2006, Sky Link TV will replace PTS using the same channel number (channel 693) at the 118.7° and 121° orbital locations within the Chinese Variety Pack.
o By replacing PTS with Sky Link TV in the Chinese Variety Pack, customers will have the best Mandarin TV entertainment in the U.S. on DISH Network.
- Sky Link TV is a 24-hour Mandarin Chinese entertainment channel that broadcasts a variety of programming including the most popular as well as exclusive first-run dramas from China, Korea and Japan. Additionally, it offers a number of talk shows from Taiwan and China, and news programming produced in the U.S. and internationally.
o Customers will be informed of this change.

__________________
Best regards

Sadoun


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Sadoun posted this DISH's Fact Blast today over at his forum...

C/P:

http://www.sadoun.net/forums/dish-ne...ate-2-2-a.html

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dish Network Fact Blast update 2/2

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

• New High-Definition Local Network Programming Launched in Detroit, MI, and St. Louis, MO - Effective July 6, 2006 - With the addition of these two DMAs, DISH Network now has HD local network programming in 26 cities, covering 47% of all U.S. TV households.
o Both the Detroit and St. Louis DMAs' HD local network programming are transmitted from the 118.7° orbital location, which requires a DISH 500+ antenna (for 110°, 119° and 118.7° orbital locations), or a DISH 1000+ antenna (for 110°, 119°, 118.7°, and 129° orbital locations).
- A DishHD entertainment package AND either the Detroit HD locals or St. Louis HD locals will be available using a DISH 1000+ antenna and ViP series receiver (DishHD is located at the 129° orbital location, and the St. Louis and Detroit locals are located at the 118.7° orbital location). July 14, 2006 Facts Blast 71406 V1 Page 3 of 8
.. Existing customers would need to upgrade their programming to a DishHD package, plus have a DISH 1000+ antenna and a ViP series receiver to view both the DishHD programming packages and the applicable HD local networks package.
- Customers wishing to subscribe only to their HD locals in either the Detroit DMA or the St. Louis DMA would need only a DISH 500+ antenna and a ViP series receiver.
.. Please keep in mind that a $6.00/mo. HD Enabling Fee applies to each account activated with a ViP series receiver but will be waived on a monthly basis if the customer subscribes to a qualifying DishHD package.
- Both the standard-definition and high-definition channels are included in a DISH Network local network programming package (where available), as long as the customer has a ViP series receiver and the appropriate antenna.
Detroit, MI, HD Local Network Programming - Effective July 6, 2006
Station
Affiliate
Local Channel
DISH Network Channel
WXYZ
ABC
7
6459
WWJ
CBS
62
6460
WJBK
FOX
2
6462
118.7° Orbital Location
St. Louis, MO, HD Local Network Programming - Effective July 6, 2006
Station
Affiliate
Local Channel
DISH Network Channel
KDNL
ABC
30
6453
KMOV
CBS
4
6454
KSDK
NBC
5
6455
KTVI
FOX
2
6456
118.7° Orbital Location

o Additional HD Local Network Programming is planned to launch later this fall in the following DMAs:
- Raleigh, NC
- Indianapolis, IN

The HD statistical information from the market research firm Kagen Media:
• 40% of people who currently own an HD television set do NOT subscribe to HD service.
o 40% of HDTV owners probably do not realize that simply owning an HDTV will not give them the total HD experience. A customer must also be subscribed to HD service to enjoy the crisp picture and clear sound that only an HDTV along with the HD programming service can provide.
• 29% of all U.S. households will have an HD television set by yearend (2006). 32.5 million households out of a total of 110 million households in the U.S will own an HDTV by yearend 2006.
o Additionally, 83% of U.S. households will own an HDTV by the end of 2010.

International Programming Orbital Location Transitions - With the launch of new satellites that will help make room for future programming offers, many International programming language groups have moved to different orbital locations. This has impacted customer offers and the required equipment needed for the various programming.

• All Existing Customer Promotional Programs have been extended through August 2, 2006

• DishALLSTAR Program - Beginning July 14, 2006
o We have begun to launch an exciting new program called DishALLSTAR. This program will allow us to reward our most valued customers with a superior level of service.
- 5-Star designation - "This designation indicates that you have been with DISH Network for a long time and subscribe to many DISH Network products and services."
- Star Alert designation - "This alerts me to the fact that you have had a reoccurring issue that needs to be resolved."
- Rising Star designation - "This designation tells me that you are a new customer."

- Customers who return a currently-activated DISH Network receiver purchased/owned by them in exchange for a receiver leased under DISH'n It Up may be eligible to receive a $10.00 credit on their DISH Network account.
- Please note that customers who exchange a DISH Network receiver previously leased by them for a receiver provided under DISH'n It Up must return their previously leased receiver directly to DISH Network; no credits will be issued for an exchange of a previously leased receiver.
- This change does not affect the $100.00 credit for returning purchased or leased model 942 and 921 receivers.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(The above represents a brief description of certain terms and conditions applicable to each of the promotional programs named in this Facts Blast. Additional and/or different terms and conditions may apply as set forth in the business rules (if any) specific to each such promotional program, other applicable business rules and/or the terms and conditions of your governing Retailer Agreement. In the event of any conflict or inconsistency between the terms and conditions set forth in any applicable business rules posted on the Retailer Care Site and the terms and conditions set forth above, the terms and conditions of such business rules posted on the Retailer Care Site shall be controlling.
Subject to and in accordance with the terms and conditions of each participating Retailer's Retailer Agreement and applicable business rules, with respect to hardware purchased by a retailer from Echosphere L.L.C. ("Echosphere"), all equipment discounts and other incentive payments shall be paid by EchoStar Satellite L.L.C. With respect to hardware purchased by a retailer from an authorized distributor, any and all equipment discounts and other incentive payments shall be paid by the authorized distributor in accordance with and subject to the terms and conditions of your applicable agreement(s) with such distributor. Notwithstanding anything set forth herein to the contrary, any and all references herein to equipment discounts and/or other incentives apply solely and exclusively to retailers who purchase their hardware from Echosphere.)

__________________
Best regards
Sadoun


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Sadoun posted this information over at his Forum..from DISH's Fact Blast

C/P:

http://www.sadoun.net/forums/dish-network/5861-dishnow-dishya-prepaid-system-update.html

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dish Network has just announced in their fact blast report that New Programming Planned to Launch in their prepaid DishNOW / ¡DishYA! system in August 2006.

They plan to launch AT120, AT180, DishLATINO Plus, DishLATINO Dos, and DishLATINO Max entertainment packages mid-August 2006. Right now the $30 prepaid card will work with AT60,DishLatino, and some of the International programming packs.

Dual-Tuner Receiver Planned to Launch in DishNOW / ¡DishYA! in August 2006 - There is also growing interest among customers to have DishNOW / ¡DishYA! programming in more than one room in their house. DN is planning to offer model 322 receivers in the DishNOW / ¡DishYA! program by late-August/early-September 2006.

The prepaid system is #3 here: http://sadoun.com/Sat/Order/Satellite-systems/Dish-Network-Systems.htm

__________________
Best regards
Sadoun


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

<- Star Alert designation - "This alerts me to the fact that you have had a reoccurring issue that needs to be resolved.">

Whoopie!
Dish finally has a program to flag customers calling about the same problem, over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over again.

Bet we'll get much better service than when the techs look at our file and see we've called over and over and over and over and over and over and..... about the same problem.

But, whose is the REALL Star? Dish teks or the customer?

:-o


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Sadly, Dish is not currently able to supply the 500+ or 1000+ antenna. Several scheduled antenna installations in the STL market have been twice rescheduled and pushed back to Aug 1st, and beyond (longer for new customers) as a result of lack of inventory.
Which brings up the question, if no subscriber in the July 6th launched cities can see the newly launched HD locals, are they really actually launched?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

kdg454 said:


> Sadly, Dish is not currently able to supply the 500+ or 1000+ antenna. ...Which brings up the question, if no subscriber in the July 6th launched cities can see the newly launched HD locals, are they really actually launched?


_"If a tree falls in the forest..."_ :shrug:


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Still no Logo I will stick with D*


----------



## wrzwaldo (Jan 23, 2006)

> • DishALLSTAR Program - Beginning July 14, 2006
> o We have begun to launch an exciting new program called DishALLSTAR. This program will allow us to *reward our most valued customers with a superior level of service.*
> 
> *- 5-Star designation - "This designation indicates that you have been with DISH Network for a long time and subscribe to many DISH Network products and services."*
> ...


I have been with E* for over 8 years and find it appalling that all E* customers are not valued enough to receive a superior level of service. Sounds like nothing more than a gimmick!

Hey Dish Network, when can I expect to start seeing my superior level of service?


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

wrzwaldo said:


> I have been with E* for over 8 years and find it appalling that all E* customers are not valued enough to receive a superior level of service. Sounds like nothing more than a gimmick!
> 
> Hey Dish Network, when can I expect to start seeing my superior level of service?


I don't even know what the designation means. What benefits does Dish provide for long-time customers? I've never seen it.

A couple of months ago I called to cancel my Dish service because I was looking to save some money. She talked me into going on Dish pause because she was concerned that I would lose the credit I had from being with Dish for 9.5 years. AFter I got off the phone, I realized I should have asked her what difference it made how long anyone has been with Dish. It's not like they run specials or provide rewards for long-time customers.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok, so we have people that complain "long term customers should get more benefits than new customers"... and then we have people that complain "all should be treated equally"... but then ask "where are my benefits"?

Personally the "all star" program doesn't sound like it will probably amount to much, but I don't feel like Dish owes me anything except to provide me the service that I pay for... that's what our contract says, so anything beyond that is a bonus.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

kmcnamara said:


> She talked me into going on Dish pause because she was concerned that I would lose the credit I had from being with Dish for 9.5 years. AFter I got off the phone, I realized I should have asked her what difference it made how long anyone has been with Dish. It's not like they run specials or provide rewards for long-time customers.


They do have special offers for long-time customers. When you login online (or make the dreaded CSR call) and check Equipment Upgrades, not everybody sees the same thing. I don't know the criteria used to determine "exclusive", but it appeared to be a box on the CSR screens as well. Online, prepEquipmentUpgrades.do lists SD (/customercare/equipment/sdex.do) and HD (/customercare/equipment/hdex.do). In the past, there have been differences for upgrades based on the URL containing "ex" or not. Years ago when I got my 508's, they were $150 each but only available to "ex" subs. As an AT60 sub, it had to be based on bill payment, length of service, and other things unrelated to $ amount spent. Less tangible, but I've asked a CSR twice to waive a downgrade charge and they have done so. Both times, they said it was because I was a long time sub. Grain of salt here, but better than lump of coal.


----------



## wrzwaldo (Jan 23, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Ok, so we have people that complain "long term customers should get more benefits than new customers"... *and then we have people that complain "all should be treated equally"... but then ask "where are my benefits"*?
> 
> Personally the "all star" program doesn't sound like it will probably amount to much, but I don't feel like Dish owes me anything except to provide me the service that I pay for... that's what our contract says, so anything beyond that is a bonus.


I guess I should have indicated better.

[sarcasm]
Hey Dish Network, when can I expect to start seeing my superior level of service?
[/sarcasm]


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

Darkman said:


> Sadoun posted this DISH's Fact Blast today over at his Forum
> 
> .. The eight live Thursday and Saturday night broadcasts begin Thanksgiving evening. NFL Network is the ONLY place to see these games.


No local OTA/life-line cable feed in local markets??? This freaks me out because insight cable has not made a game carriage deal...they have NFL network, but apperantly they need a new deal or they will black me out of the Packers game on there?


----------



## nchdguy (Jul 26, 2006)

Darkman said:


> ......
> o Additional HD Local Network Programming is planned to launch later this fall in the following DMAs:
> - Raleigh, NC
> - Indianapolis, IN


Does anyone know when "later this fall" really refer to? I am in Raleigh, NC, and I can't wait to receive my local channels in HD.


----------

